# Address List



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just started a job today, my guy couldn't make it to work so I had to power wash a ext. for a repaint. No big deal. I got approached by 3 different HOs asking me for my card, one living like two blocks away. So I thought I would send something in the mail to every rez in a 5 or so block radius. Its been talked about here before, I have tried the different links but cant seem to get a radius address list. Can some one please post a step by step and preferably FREE:thumbup: 
Thank you 
Gabe


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

If you have a street name you can do a reverse address search on whitepages.com or mapquest.com to retrieve all he house numbers.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.whitepages.com/reverse_address
click on "find neighbors" next to map


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

figured it out 
Thanks peps


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use www.quantummail.com for all of our proximity mailers. $.04 a name.


----------

